# Help with beginner DIY HT set up



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a little money saved up and this summer I want to take on a small HT build. I would really like to use my laptop as a source, but I don't have 5.1(or 7.1 obviously) sound. I looked at some USB add on cards which supported it, but is this the way to go? Or should I just suck it up and get a receiver, DVD player, etc? Any information about a laptop as a HT source would be really appreciated.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

check out MP3Car.com which its highly into carPC, they have tons of suggestions and options regarding processing via computer software


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Do you have a 6 or 8 channel amplifier? If not, you're gonna have to pony up for the amplification anyways, so you may as well just pick up the integrated reciever at that point. Especially if budget is a concern.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

I highly suggest getting a decent receiver, you can get a good one on E-bay for just a few bills and you can get a decent DVD/CD player for under $100 and a good one for $200, I have used my computer as a HT source which sent the info to my receiver but I wouldn't suggest it, then again I don't have high end audio/video software but I can't see using a computer and amps being easier, cheaper or better than using a good HT receiver and DVD player

-if your HT is going to be in a large room, >20'x20' with 8' ceiling I would suggest building the Dayton 8's which will cost you around $200 Google (Ted's Dayton 8's or just Dayton 8's) for plans and parts, you can get the parts from partsexpress.com, I have built 2 pairs of these speakers and they sound really good, better than speakers that cost over a grand, they can easily be run off of a HT receiver with at least 80 watts
-for center channel the Cynosure is a great and is what I use in my HT, plans are at partsexpress.com and can be built for ~$200
-For surround sound I use (Wayne's Dayton 2-ways), plans at partsexpress.com
-I have two diycable.com Exodus Audio Tempest-X 15" subs each powered by a BASH 500watt subwoofer amp and they are more than enough
-If you have never been to partsexpress.com you really should check it out, the project section has dozens of great diy speaker projects that should work in any HT or stereo system
I know you didn't ask about diy speaker suggestions but I though I would throw it in because I have had a lot of fun building HT speakers and have saved a lot of money too


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I see that this thread has been dead for a month but I have a few questions regarding this subject...

What are the rules regarding mixing and matchig speakers in HT? 

I am totally covered up in old floor standing speakers, satellite speakers, bookshelf speakers, center speakers and subs from shopping at the local good will for the last year and would like to know some of the basic rules of HT so that I can put a system together.

ie... Do the center channel mids need to be identical to the front mids... etc...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

The HT guys will say that your center should be the same as the fronts, but that the surround speakers aren't as big of a deal. I don't have a lot of experience in this area yet, but that's what "they" say.


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

hmmm.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

jasondplacetobe said:


> hmmm.


Dude do you just go around posting in every thread just to build up post count or what?

As far as "rules" for home theater. It's your living room & your theater... Do whatever you like. Mix & match speakers until you find what sounds good to you. I guarantee if "they" came into my living room & saw my home theater there would be all kinds of things wrong with it. But it kicks ass to me & gets better all the time after trial & error.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

johnmasters said:


> I am totally covered up in old floor standing speakers, satellite speakers, bookshelf speakers, center speakers and subs from shopping at the local good will for the last year


What the hell kind of goodwill do you have where you can get HT speakers? Best I can do at mine is an old rayon leisure suit.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

mayhem said:


> What the hell kind of goodwill do you have where you can get HT speakers? Best I can do at mine is an old rayon leisure suit.


Same as the one here:laugh:


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I was bitching to my friend that I never find any good car audio stuff at GoodWill so he stops by one in a nicer part of town and bought a very nice older "Made in the US" PPI amp and some nice looking Boston acoustic components.

An old rayon leisure suit every now and then wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## tyort1 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO, PC audio is superior to component based audio. Even though it's cheaper, it's better quality, assuming you know what you are doing.


----------

